# MEET???



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

THOUGHT THIS WOULD BE A GOOD IDEA AND WE EACH GET 2 VOTES

I VOTED FOR LONDON AND BRISTOL


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

I've voted for Oxford and London although would prefer London if it is going to be just for the day (without stop over) London is probably easy for everyone to get to by train and then when can all have a good ol  

I'm easy with the DH thing too, I can either drag  bring him or leave him at home 

Kim x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

I feel very lonely up here in the North West, is anyone near me?
Love JD x


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Jill,

I voted for London as i will be living in Kent. I see you are from the NW i went to school in Macclesfield.

I could do a meet up north as i still have friends up there and my 11 week old godson.

Fiona


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I would vote for London and Oxford, but if it was for a day only then i think London, as oxford is quiet a drive from Surrey.

Love Jo
x x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Fiona,
Good to hear from you, I have a feeling there are a couple of us in the North.
Speak soon love JD x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I put anywhere  as i will in middle of blooming no where 

London not a bad option for me either  

Dh will be staying ag home! not really his thing  but its ok i get to do shopping if he's not there 

love
suzie x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi jill,

As you know another NW lass here.

Pooh bears mummyxxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Living in the Midlands I'd vote for the Birmingham area but I've got family just an hour from Oxford.

Is this going to be a daytime meet with kiddies or are we talking   for adults.  I won't be bringing my DH as he's not really into a load of women doing the   thing.

Cindy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i voted london and oxford, but could do bristol just as easily instead of oxford...

kj x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

Hope no one minds if I jump on the bandwagon.  I would love to meet you fellow adopters and prospective adopters.  I am in the midlands, like Karen and Cindy, so have voted Birmingham or Oxford.  I had to travel to London by train recently and it cost me £92 return.   .

Sanita


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Looks like there might be quiet a few of us, that is lovely 

My DH only comes to chat with the men , when we go to the big meet ups, the men are all in one room playing snooker and   , and us women in another   .


Love Jo
x x


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello,

just to let you know that although I voted Bristol and Oxford I would just as happily travel to Birmingham! 

Lou xxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

re travelling to london - if its booked in advance u can normally get an apex - i get one from Somerset for £20.00!!!


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi
I voted London / Oxford but swindon is so central i could do bristol birmingham.

Gill


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

How do we want to move this on?  Perhaps a poll for a month and preferred day/date?

Sorry if I am treading on any toes.

Karen x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

good idea Karen, i am happy to do it as i started this poll.


----------

